# Friday Big Trout Wading Seadrift, TX.



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

A 6.75# trout at 27" makes the grind all worth it. We caught some solid trout today on the first few wades with a number of smalls mixed in. Then the bite slowed to a red or a couple of trout each wade. Shortly after jumping out of the boat on about our 3rd stop over knee deep sand pockets, this beautiful trout crushed a Corky Sofdine. After a few quick pictures she was returned with no problem to fight another day. All our other fish today were caught on Down South Lures dirty tequila.


----------

